# Marketability



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

On marketability- will this painting "appeal to the masses?" What could make it more appealing? Critique also appreciated. 

(Background - I create paintings for a step by step paint studio, so they have to be easy enough to teach to non-artists, and appealing enough for people to pay to paint them).


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

strange sun!:smile:


----------

